# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Ski Country Forum >  >  Extending the season!!!!

## MIke R

very cool!


*Waterville Valley Resort Insider
**BREAKING NEWS: SKI AREA CLOSING DATE HAS BEEN EXTENDED TO APRIL 14th! Its late March and this snow is still hanging on! Even with temps a bit higher this week, the snow is staying smooth and grippy. There hasn't been this much spring skiing in years and we couldnt be happier. It will be mostly cloudy on Friday March 29th, with some flurries expected throughout the day. Base depths are 20 to 30 with packed powder surface conditions. 44 trails will be open on Friday, along with 4 terrain parks and 4 lifts opening at 9am. Lift ticket prices for FENWAY FRIDAY are $43 for adults, $33 for college and teens and $23 for youths and seniors. Buy in advance online and save $10! In the Valley, 39 km are groomed for Nordic skiing!
*

----------


## andynap

Who is Fenway??

----------


## amyb

That's great for you and the skiers. That will help the month fly by for you.

----------


## MIke R

yep....

----------


## MIke R

> Who is Fenway??




we re the official resort of the Bostn Red Sox so its some kind of promotional thingy related to that...

----------


## andynap

Wasn't sure. Fenway is a dog too :Wink:

----------


## MIke R

and it sure didn't suck this morning...

and I even got to work on time but only because Wendi is still sick....so she got a  free pass today and I got to not get yelled at

----------


## george

hmmm...

----------


## MIke R

it was really good this morning george...really good...you should make one more trip

although this weekend is going to be a zoo

----------


## george

that's what I'm afraid of Mike. next weekend maybe...

----------


## MIke R

or mid week next week  if you can get away..  the place will be empty....I'll be gone..down In Jersey to take care of some stuff.....

----------


## NHDiane

Just copied my nordic neighbor on this news...she couldn't get there again prior to the closing cause her calendar was full-up with family commitments...she's going to be thrilled!

----------


## MIke R

still a little nordic terain open...about half of what was...

Monday is  a dollar to ski day for April fools and there will be no lack of fools on the mountain....the locals will all be hiding that day!

----------


## NHDiane

No "local fools"???  That's not what I've heard....

----------


## MIke R

none that I know of...this is an annual event, and one we all run from..LOL

----------


## BBT

Good news on the season. Great to see you have had such a great year

----------


## MIke R

its been amazing...today..19 degrees and snow showers...in April!....by this time last year we were closed and walking around in shorts and TEVAs

----------

